# Burton Ambush Vs Rampant, please read.



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Both boots are really similar. They are extremely lightweight, both have b3 gel cushioning, and are both super light. If you are able to try them on, I would try both of them on since they have different liners and see which one you prefer.


----------



## mattksmith (Dec 13, 2011)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Both boots are really similar. They are extremely lightweight, both have b3 gel cushioning, and are both super light. If you are able to try them on, I would try both of them on since they have different liners and see which one you prefer.


would they both work good for all mountain/park/jumping?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, they would both be good for all mountain and park/jumping. Generally, a sofer flexing boot is preferred for park, but since they are so close in flex rating, it won't really matter which one you go with. That's why you should try them if you can. One might feel a little better, or you might prefer the traditional laces to the speed lacing.


----------



## mattksmith (Dec 13, 2011)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Yeah, they would both be good for all mountain and park/jumping. Generally, a sofer flexing boot is preferred for park, but since they are so close in flex rating, it won't really matter which one you go with. That's why you should try them if you can. One might feel a little better, or you might prefer the traditional laces to the speed lacing.


traditional looks better, compared to speed lacing, but which one is better overall?


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

The rampant seems to be designed more for park then all mountain. If you ride mostly all mountain, I would go with the ambush, but if you are going to ride more park, I would go with the rampant.


----------



## mattksmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Knox, that just answered my question. I'm sure I will figure it out.


----------

